
Two Arms and a Head (2011) - exolymph
http://www.2arms1head.com/
======
timcederman
Interesting to read his ride report leading up to the accident.
[https://advrider.com/f/threads/seattle-to-argentina-on-a-
klr...](https://advrider.com/f/threads/seattle-to-argentina-on-a-
klr650.136505/)

~~~
kevinwang
wow, thanks for linking this. He certainly had a way with words, and was
extraordinarily lucid. Now I want to be an adventurer too.

edit: great, now I've been reading this thread for more than an hour - looks
like the book was posted without his parents' permission at around page 40,
with a post by his mom on page 41 expressing her desire for the book to not be
shared unless they wish to share it. On page 55, many posters of the thread
advocate for reading the book, and they share their thoughts on it.

on page 66, in 2013, his mom writes that the book being out was "very
difficult for me, I have since accepted that there is no such thing as keeping
that kind of power covert." That's good to hear.

------
throwawy3242
This is his Social Security Death Index record, in case anyone is skeptical:
[https://www.ancestry.com/search/collections/3693/?name=clayt...](https://www.ancestry.com/search/collections/3693/?name=clayton_Schwartz&birth=1975-9-20&birth_x=0-0-0&name_x=1_1)

It's paywalled, but from the summary, the name, birth and death dates, and
location all match.

~~~
ycombinete
I'm quite glad to see this, to be honest. I've seen a few skeptical comments
about this essay in the past, and never seen a refutation.

------
DoreenMichele
_If I could, I would put all of these horrible thoughts in a box, seal it
forever, then go out and live life. I would run in the sun, enjoy my freedom,
and revel in myself. But that’s the point. I cannot go out and live life
because this is not life. So instead I speak to you from the place I now
occupy, between life and death._

My relationship to the internet and to writing, in a nutshell.

It's quite long. I don't know if I will manage to read the whole thing. I'm
less impaired than I used to be and I'm not sure how much I want to revisit
what that feels like. It still feels plenty awful now, even with how much
progress I've made.

I probably could work at the right job these days. But I will never be fully
able bodied.

When you can't do what you want, you do what you can, even if you don't really
like it. _We all need an occupation,_ so to speak.

------
6222fw
[http://claytonschwartz.blogspot.com/2008/11/final-words-
upon...](http://claytonschwartz.blogspot.com/2008/11/final-words-upon-suicide-
reflection-on.html)

------
dredmorbius
The page now appears to be 403/Forbidden.

IA WBM:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20110107100235/http://www.2arms1...](https://web.archive.org/web/20110107100235/http://www.2arms1head.com/)

